# Worst villager design



## ScaryGhosts (May 30, 2019)

This thread probably exists somewhere, but I just started thinking about it when I realized that the back of Frista?s head is a burger. I?m outraged by this and would like to know who you think has the worst design. There are many that I don?t like just because of personal taste that I know other people love, and many that I don?t like and are generally considered ugly, but Frita takes the cake for worst design in my opinion (unless I remember someone else).

Who do you think is the worst designed villager?


----------



## towki (May 30, 2019)

Cobbs.
Ugly.


----------



## peppy villager (May 30, 2019)

Prince.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 30, 2019)

Easily Rilla.







Whoever made this design should be ashamed of making such a cute character as Hello Kitty so ugly and horrifying.


----------



## fwn (May 30, 2019)

---


----------



## ScaryGhosts (May 30, 2019)

Crunchy said:


> Prince.



Whenever i see him i imaging that the dark part is his open mouth and the light part is his tongue. Males him a little cuter but eek, he’s not good to look at.


----------



## peppy villager (May 31, 2019)

ScaryGhosts said:


> Whenever i see him i imaging that the dark part is his open mouth and the light part is his tongue. Males him a little cuter but eek, he’s not good to look at.



it does make him slightly cuter, but I cant force my brain to see it for more than a few seconds xD


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 1, 2019)

Bitty, my archnemesis






This monstrosity not only chose a very lame spot in my original Gamecube town to move into early on, she was also rude and REFUSED to leave. She stuck around for a good year and a half of constant net beatings before finally leaving one day.



xSuperMario64x said:


> Easily Rilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus. It's too bad there aren't like, cat villagers that they could have used or something...


----------



## Frequency (Jun 2, 2019)

I know you asked for one, but I want to list a few just for fun.
I will say the worst to me as well.




Spoiler: ugly








*Coach*
His 5 o'clock shadow makes him look really bad.





*Elise*
Her whole face design is just terrible.





*Huck*
I really don't like the mouth. It just throws me off since other villagers don't usually have something like that.





*Jambette*
Her big lips and eyelashes and color.





*Limberg*
He looks like a mixture of a clown and a 5 o'clock shadow. I can't really tell which one it's trying to go for.





*Moose*
His curly hair going around his face + his face, knowing that it's always stuck looking that way unless you talk to him. Constantly raised eyebrow man.





*Nate*
I really don't care for his color scheme with his pickle-colored unibrow.





*Prince*
Another 5 o'clock-looking villager... his eyes don't look that great to me either.





*Puddles*
Such a basic, boring design. She looks like she's trying to stare into your soul as well.





*Quillson*
His green color is fine, but I don't think it goes well with that yellow hair + the style of it.





*Rocket*
The whole thing about lips on villagers is just unpleasing to look at, besides that I'm not a fan of the sporty look with that pink color.





*Paula*
I really hate her color with her hairstyle. I have a thing against this villager because I really hated her design since I first saw her in New Leaf and she was in my first town for that game and _she would not leave_.





*Freckles*
Her eyes being far apart and her hairstyle and her color scheme are all terrible.





*Harry*
I really, really hate his mouth with the hair all around it. I know he's called Harry for that reason, but it's just so ugly. Harry and Freckles are the ugliest to me.





There are more that I don't find pleasing to look at, but those are ones that I really don't like looking at and would never, ever want as villagers in my town.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 2, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> Jesus. It's too bad there aren't like, cat villagers that they could have used or something...



You would think they would've stuck with a cat. Who in the right mind thought it was a good idea to put the Hello Kitty design on a _gorilla????_


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

Monkeys; they look like furry babies.. ew

Hippos: Just ugly and way too large face

Birds; basically coloured stick figures for most parts.. there are some nice but a lot are just uhm okay lol

Mice; a lot of them looks really bad like those mentioned, and that Bella with eczema on her face like?? why ninty and the male's voice sounds creepy like hell


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 2, 2019)

I think the worst design for both a villager and their house is Al.I don't have anything against the gorillas specifically but Al looks like he has jaundice and his lips look like a big rubber doughnut that's stuck to his face.His house is furnished with a lot of athletic gear leading you to believe he's a jock but he's actually a lazy.Geez,Nintendo should have made him a jock so at least his personality would match his house.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 2, 2019)

None of y’all said Beardo and u should be ashamed of yourselves hahaha


----------



## Fey (Jun 2, 2019)

It's a shame that some of the base designs are inherently unappealing. Hippos, Gorillas, and the Mice in particular. You'd think Mice would be among the cutest, but instead their heads are disproportionately large and shaped like an upside-down pear! 

Most disappointing design goes to Kiki though. Definitely nowhere near ugly, and overall adorable - if it weren't for her nose (or lack of one). I just can't see it as anything other than a hole in her head, and it's quite unsettling. If she and Rover* had kittens they'd produce Cat Voldemort, I'm sure of it! 

* _to be clear, I love Rover and would let him settle down in my town in a heartbeat_ ♥



xSuperMario64x said:


> Easily Rilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS, the absolute worst hands down. An amalgamation of villager design sins:
gorilla - check! fleshy skin tone - check! hair - check! 
To top it off, below her shirt she's basically the reverse of Beardo and has a shaved skin patch. Why?!?
I actually appreciate that they chose species that didn't correspond with the original Sanrio characters, but...this? Just no



Idfldnsndt said:


> None of y?all said Beardo and u should be ashamed of yourselves hahaha


Beardo's one heck of a dapper dude! Sure, his...nether hair is a tad unfortunate, but I think all in all it's a solid design with nice colors. I like the contrast between the blue and brown, especially if he's still in his original shirt


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 2, 2019)

Idfldnsndt said:


> None of y’all said Beardo and u should be ashamed of yourselves hahaha



Yeah,he's creepy looking to some(ok...probably a lot more than just some)but I've always liked his Dr.Watson vibe and his comfy house.He just needs a belly shave.


----------



## Apathyllama (Jun 3, 2019)

This is a perfect place for my first post because OH MY GOSH.

Hopkins. I can't stand how he is an inflatable. It actually gives me the creeps. His colour is nice, but the racer tee looks so bad.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 4, 2019)

Frequency said:


> I know you asked for one, but I want to list a few just for fun.
> I will say the worst to me as well.
> 
> 
> ...



Ah man, I think a lot of these are cute! Lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apathyllama said:


> This is a perfect place for my first post because OH MY GOSH.
> 
> Hopkins. I can't stand how he is an inflatable. It actually gives me the creeps. His colour is nice, but the racer tee looks so bad.


I never noticed he was an inflatable. Ive never had him in my town, but that kind of ruined him for me. I think he’s cute otherwise


----------



## poweradeex (Jun 4, 2019)

Al for sure.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 5, 2019)

Idfldnsndt said:


> None of y’all said Beardo and u should be ashamed of yourselves hahaha



I actually think he’s kinda cute, aside from the .. um ... pubic hair


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2019)

Beardo is lif y'all wym.

I have to agree with Rilla as well and most gorillas though monkeys are worse lol. I mean I love the Hello Kitty items..this villager though is just why am I alive lol


----------



## Coach (Jun 6, 2019)

Rilla is probably the worst designed villager regardless of personal preference, as others have said she just has such a clash of poor design choices it's almost laughable. I can tolerate all of the other gorillas and the frogs (Jambette is so bad she's good) and personally find Rodney one of the most unappealing.


----------



## Onyx (Jun 8, 2019)

I HATE that Margie's mouth is on ONE SIDE of her face. Some of the other elephants have this too. JUST PUT THEIR MOUTH UNDER THEIR TRUNK!!!


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 8, 2019)

Onyx said:


> I HATE that Margie's mouth is on ONE SIDE of her face. Some of the other elephants have this too. JUST PUT THEIR MOUTH UNDER THEIR TRUNK!!!



I noticed this with Cherry too, and she has plenty of room under her nose haha


----------



## Onyx (Jun 8, 2019)

ScaryGhosts said:


> I noticed this with Cherry too, and she has plenty of room under her nose haha



Yesss!!!! It makes me feel like they're a flounder or something


----------



## cornimer (Jun 10, 2019)

Beardo is absolutely positively the worst. He just gives me the creeps. Ick


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Jun 10, 2019)

I legit don't understand why y'all are hating on Rilla and Jambette when effing Barold exists.




I HATE HIM SO MUCH HE GROSSES ME OUT.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 10, 2019)

Rilla, Hippeaux, Diva just to name a few. Honestly, I always wonder if the designers for these villagers actually looked at their creation and said "wow I bet the players will love this one! I really made an awesome and adorable animal" Or did they specifically make them ugly to just make sure that not all animals are cute? I'm really curious lol


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 11, 2019)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Rilla, Hippeaux, Diva just to name a few. Honestly, I always wonder if the designers for these villagers actually looked at their creation and said "wow I bet the players will love this one! I really made an awesome and adorable animal" Or did they specifically make them ugly to just make sure that not all animals are cute? I'm really curious lol



I’m sure they just wanted some variety and assumes SOME people would like them. I’m sure there is someone out there to love every „ugly” villager. I mean, i personally dislike a lot of the super popular villagers, eapecially Merangue. And one of my absolute favorites is not bery popular at all (Del).


----------



## carackobama (Jun 11, 2019)

Freckles, Harry, Rilla and most of the mice tbh


----------



## Ojo46 (Jun 11, 2019)

I’m a little freaked out by Beardo’s appearance, though that may not be a popular opinion


----------



## lunatepic (Jun 11, 2019)

biscuit's is pretty awful, but in a it's so bad it's charming kind of way

I think the addition of conventionally less cute villagers is fine. it would be pretty boring if they were all super adorable pastel animals haha


----------



## buniichu (Jun 11, 2019)

stinky is real cringe ><


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 12, 2019)

lunatepic said:


> biscuit's is pretty awful, but in a it's so bad it's charming kind of way
> 
> I think the addition of conventionally less cute villagers is fine. it would be pretty boring if they were all super adorable pastel animals haha



Omg biskit is one of my all time faves! He was a random wifi move in into my town, but I love him soo much even though he keeps ruining his house lol. I love his eyes, and his colors match my town, even though he absolutely refuses to change out of ruby’s starter shirt and now del is wearing it too :c rip


----------



## minimoon (Jun 16, 2019)

I don't like any of the eagles, tall bears, alligators, hippos, horses... Basically any of the tall animals. Only short cute animals in my town please!


----------



## Hanoumi (Jun 16, 2019)

Gloria the snooty duck. Nope, just nope. She looks horrible.


----------



## Flykk (Jun 16, 2019)

Me and my sister used to hate Gigi back in our City Folk days, digging holes outside her house so she couldn't wander around my town


----------



## RainbowGrace (Jun 16, 2019)

Literally all of these villagers that have been mentioned, but I need to add T-Bone to the list as well, that cow was such an eyesore...


----------



## ams (Jun 16, 2019)

I wouldn't say there are any "bad" designs necessarily, but there are some species where I think there are repetitive designs. For example with the birds I have trouble telling Anchovy, Peck and Sparro apart. I've had the same problem with all the female ducks with makeup. They don't seem to have their own unique thing going on.


----------



## MayorBri (Jun 17, 2019)

Rizzo, Sylvia, Hamphrey, Flip, Apple, Peaches, Stitches, Charlise, Chow, Clay, Clyde, Coach, Cobb, Coco, etc. Just to name a few.


----------



## Maiana (Jun 17, 2019)

Rilla. I have no idea what they were thinking when they created her.


----------



## Fey (Jun 17, 2019)

kcatofayris said:


> Rilla. I have no idea what they were thinking when they created her.



You know how the Powerpuff Girls were created? It was like that, just with all the nastiest ingredients. Either that, or the designer absolutely *hated* Hello Kitty and intended Rilla to be an insult to the character. Those are the only options I see *shrug*


----------



## Maiana (Jun 17, 2019)

Fey said:


> You know how the Powerpuff Girls were created? It was like that, just with all the nastiest ingredients. Either that, or the designer absolutely *hated* Hello Kitty and intended Rilla to be an insult to the character. Those are the only options I see *shrug*



Agreed sjlsjbvlbljljs


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 18, 2019)

These are all so funny  

I had Quillson in my town, he was pretty darn ugly. I kept him for a while, though, because I really enjoyed his personality (he was smug) and I found it entertaining to watch him flirt.


----------



## Pellie (Jun 18, 2019)

Idfldnsndt said:


> None of y?all said Beardo and u should be ashamed of yourselves hahaha



I never noticed that Beardo has that...hair under his shirt. That's the first time where I see this, 
wow. I don't think that his design is so bad, compared to the designs from other characters out 
there (not only AC characters), his design is kinda decent. After all, he reminds me of John Watson 
as a bear.



Frequency said:


> I know you asked for one, but I want to list a few just for fun.
> I will say the worst to me as well.
> 
> 
> ...



Unpopular opinion: Nate is adorable. The only reason why he has a green unibrow is because
someone made a bad prank on him and dyed it when he was asleep. Ever since then, poor guy 
walks around with a green unibrow and he was just too lazy to dye it into a better color, because 
you know, he's a lazy villager after all... (Yes, that's just a silly theory of me, don't take that serious folks)

I'm not such a big fan of Chadder's design. Idk, I don't like the idea of a 'mouse made of cheese'.
Otherwise, I find the design for most of the pig villagers weird. There aren't really my favorites.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 18, 2019)

There are a lot of villagers I would just erase from history :

Rilla
Ribbot
Stitches
Coco
Octavian
Tabby
Rizzo
Katt
Stinky
Ankha
Lucky
Bow


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 18, 2019)

Boccages said:


> There are a lot of villagers I would just erase from history :
> 
> Rilla
> Ribbot
> ...


Whaat noo!! I love a lot of these!


----------



## runningwithbelievers (Jun 20, 2019)

walt is one of my least favorite villagers, and hes in my town right now, and he just looks so angry all the time lol


----------



## lars708 (Jun 21, 2019)

fwn said:


> Jambetta, just to name one



If you mean Jambette, then you're definitely in the wrong here. 

Obviously Jambette is the most refined Animal Crossing character. In my opinion, we should be able to play as Jambette in the upcoming Animal Crossing: New Horizons.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 21, 2019)

Rilla's design just disappoints me because a hello kitty inspired gorilla could have worked, if they made her eyes less creepy and got rid of the huge lips. they need to change the model of the gorillas bc they all look weird as hell with their cone heads lmao

barold looks like a creepy basement dweller


----------



## gobby (Jun 21, 2019)

Awful


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 21, 2019)

I think Beardo has a great design. Love him or hate him, everyone has an opinion of him.

The ones who have the worst designs are the ones who just look bland and/or are basically just a color swap of another villager. These are the ones who tend to go unnoticed. Neither loved or hated. Nintendo could probably remove 20% of all the villagers and most people wouldn't even notice.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 21, 2019)

All villagers with that round beard like prince. Makes them look really messy. Like this guy


Spoiler: x











 I don’t mind beards if they look good on the villager like Lionel


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 22, 2019)

Stalfos said:


> I think Beardo has a great design. Love him or hate him, everyone has an opinion of him.
> 
> The ones who have the worst designs are the ones who just look bland and/or are basically just a color swap of another villager. These are the ones who tend to go unnoticed. Neither loved or hated. Nintendo could probably remove 20% of all the villagers and most people wouldn't even notice.



Eh, i disagree. I enjoy villagers with not so major changes. Plus each species is the same base, so it is expected that there will be villagers that look “normal” and have different colors. I like Eunice and Vesta, and I have both Freya and Lobo in my town right now. Just for example.


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Jun 23, 2019)

I actually love almots every villager heres designs except Rila and Barold lmao. Rila...shes bad like I LOVE ugly villagers. Tabby, Katt, Freckles are my girls but Rila? ...Oof


----------



## Fey (Jun 26, 2019)

KesRoden said:


> I actually love almots every villager heres designs except Rila and Barold lmao. Rila...shes bad like I LOVE ugly villagers. Tabby, Katt, Freckles are my girls but Rila? ...Oof



There is nothing redeemable about Rilla. Just look at her sad eyes?if I looked like that I?d cry too >.<


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 6, 2019)

Any gorilla villager to be honest. Also, I can come up with so many other ugly villagers that only stating one just won’t feel right. 

-All gorilla villagers
-All hippo villagers
-Almost all of the rhino villagers
-Barold
-Beardo
-Freckles
-Tabby
-Elise
-Tammy
-Nan
-Naomi
-Pudge
-Peaches
-Katt
-Hazel
-Nate
-Teddy
-Aurora
-Canberra
-Chow
-Cube
-Chevre
-Iggly
-Lyman
-Moe
-Ricky
-Rodeo
-Velma
-Spork
-Tutu
-Simon
-Shari
-Rory
-Monty
-Moose
-Pippy
-Zucker
-Ruby (no offence but she looks creepy)

Yeah this list is so long but these are all the villagers I can think of as of now lmao


----------



## Melodie (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm really confused about the design choice for Rilla. While the other Sanrio villagers are decent
from the design, Rilla's look is very exaggerated, I don't quite understand want went wrong here.
Especially the eyes and lips are weird, the hair may have worked if they would have choose a
different color. Overall, they may should have used a squirrel or mouse representing Hello Kitty
(or shouldn't exaggerated the design so much).


----------



## neoratz (Jul 6, 2019)

i am surprised to see so many people saying beardo i think he looks fine! gotta agree on the rilla stuff tho. i've always thought she was the worst of the sanrio villagers and like Perlounette said i would have liked her a LOT more if she was a mouse (i do like the eyes and color choices though!). i actually took a villager sorter a few months back and spent hours sorting through allllll the villagers, coach was dead last but i don't think i needed a sorter to tell me that.






his beard is TERRIBLE and i never liked the bull species  he's just super ugly to me all around






and just right above coach was barold, which surprised me cuz i don't really feel like i hate him that much but the longer i look at him the uglier he gets






LAST BUT NOT LEAST... a runner up for me would have to be limberg. stop giving villagers 5 o clock shadows!!!! its so ugly!!!!!!! D: he would look so much better without his ugly beard! (YES i am a beard hater. if you have a beard i will kill you) (TBT STAFF THIS IS A JOKE)


----------



## Shayden (Jul 6, 2019)

i can't stand the design for rizzo, and doc creeps me out a bit. by far the worst though, is prince. he's so disturbing with his giant lips like i get it's supposed to be a princess & frog story reference but...


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 9, 2019)

nate..




like, i literally feel embarrassed to be looking at him. what kind of unibrow is that?! hazel's unibrow is cute as it matches her color scheme but nate with that absolutely DISGUSTING GREEN UNIBROW makes me sick.


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 9, 2019)

I think this has already been said but I think Jambette has the worst design.




And it's just because of the huge lips. Like, they're bigger than her arms. I would say everything else about her design is okay, but that's why it's the worst to me. One change and it'll be okay


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 9, 2019)

Kabuki. His colors don't combine well, and his face is just overloaded with his red stripes. His eyes look angry, and he looks like he will never show even the smallest spark of joy. Anyways, I think this is maybe why Japanese game developers almost never include references to Japanese culture on their games.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 12, 2019)

I must admit that while I don't mind Rilla, her design is in fact strange. I mean, the color choices are actually not bad, but I think it was not the best choice to use a gorilla villager representing a Hello Kitty themed character.

I also find Holden just extremely ugly. The neon yellow fur with those weird anime eyes, he looks like as if he's the main protagonist of some horror movie, like some creature hunting poor little kids' souls.

Pancetti looks quite weird too, especially her face, which looks so overloaded with all that make-up. Would may looks better if it was more decent.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 22, 2019)

Ricky


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 22, 2019)

Now that I think about it, there is one villager I forgot to mention whose design kinda bothers me: Chrissy. Now I don't get me wrong, I actually don't mind Chrissy, but I'm not really a fan of her design overall. Those huge eyes for example creeps me kinda out. When it comes to Francine, I find her design a bit better compared to Chrissy's, but find it weird that her eyelids have the same design than her ears.


----------



## Hat' (Aug 22, 2019)

Gruff. An absolute abomination that should've never even existed in the first place. There's so much to say about him and his design. His ugly cap, his literal zombie skin??? His awful eyes and the shirt choice... a whole mess from head to toe!


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 22, 2019)

I think Freckles is the worst designed Villager with the ugly pink and brown colors.


----------



## Beanz (Aug 22, 2019)

BELLA. This is the most godawful cursed creature in whole entire game and nobody can tell me otherwise. I can feel my eyeballs BURNING after looking at this thing, I once had her in my campsite and I immediately left.


----------



## Halloqueen (Aug 23, 2019)

My two least favorite designs are Chelsea and Flurry. 

Chelsea looks like they tried too hard to make a cute villager and utterly flubbed it. 

Flurry takes my pet peeve of villagers lacking noses to a new level. She looks really weird with just that flesh colored muzzle and I have no idea why people find her to be cute. 

Then again, I have a bunch of villagers I like who have been posted in the thread by others, so just goes to show how much tastes can vary.


----------



## dumplen (Aug 23, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Easily Rilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's the little bit of flesh instead of fur at the bottom of the shirt that weirds me out so much.


----------



## tumut (Aug 23, 2019)

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> View attachment 227453
> 
> BELLA. This is the most godawful cursed creature in whole entire game and nobody can tell me otherwise. I can feel my eyeballs BURNING after looking at this thing, I once had her in my campsite and I immediately left.



Stop opressing goths.  

Anyway worst designed villagers imo have to be Pekoe and Wolfgang. Look like something off furaffinity.net


----------



## Emolga59 (Aug 23, 2019)

Honestly there are so many ugly villagers but if I had to choose 1 I would choose:



I'm not surprised she wasn't brought back for welcome amiibo


----------



## HotNotHut (Aug 23, 2019)

I think Elise is the worst for me. I can't stand her gaudy look. The catch phrase doesn't help either " puh-lease. " Ya, like puh-lease get out of my town.


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 23, 2019)

Pietro. No clowns


----------



## AlyssaAC (Aug 24, 2019)

I would have to say Rilla. Hello Kitty is really cute, but she is not. Plus, I don't like the gorilla designs at all. Much too ugly and not to mention my mom hates them too. :/


----------



## Beanz (Aug 25, 2019)

tumut said:


> Stop opressing goths.
> 
> Anyway worst designed villagers imo have to be Pekoe and Wolfgang. Look like something off furaffinity.net



lol. I wasn’t even oppressing goths or trying to, what makes me think this is her eyeballs and teeth along with her hair.


----------



## AntiJupiter (Jun 20, 2020)

Rilla, Al or Rocket. The gorillas in the game were honestly such a mess.


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 20, 2020)

Rilla and Al make me question what Nintendo were on while making their designs ,,


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

Al, I dont know why he was made like that and Rilla as well.


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2020)

literally all of the gorillas,,, nintendo really screwed them over with the ugly designs lmao


----------



## CrestFallen (Aug 10, 2020)

Limberg is an absolute disgrace and I would burn him at the stake if I was able


----------

